# Gpu-z 0.4.4 Geforce 8200/8300



## Marker (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi,
the vga bios from my Geforce 8200 and 8300 boards can't be read. May be you can fix this?


----------



## erocker (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't think onboard graphics use a VGA bios per say. It uses the motherboard chipset bios. I of course, could be mistaken.


----------



## Marker (Jul 9, 2010)

I've tried nvflash. Unfortunately it reports an unsupported EEPROM,called 3E,00DC (see below).
The problem is, that my Biostar GF8200E is a "SE" board with a GPU/Shader cklock at 300/1200 MHz, instead off 500/1200. With newer VGA drivers, I can't adjust these clocks independent from each other. That means, that the shader clock would be to high, if I clock the GPU at 500 MHz.
(The screens are from an Abit A-N78HD with reported Geforce 8200 but clocks at 500/1500 like a Geforce 8300)
I've extracted the vga.rom from the bios file and changed it with another vga.rom, but it works only as "SE" too. So I believe there is a stored Id or something like that in the chipset registers or maybe in other parts of the bios file.
Perhaps someone know more about this. Thanks for reply.


----------

